# What do most people use for shipping?



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm setting up my new site and I was wondering what most people use for shipping (ups, usps, fedex) And why you like your respective service. Just curious. Thanks 

-Travis


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For most of my shipping I use USPS when I don't need a tracking number, but for shipments to Canada I use UPS.

The reason for this is cost. I can ship a shirt Priority Mail for $4.60, when at UPS it would cost more around $8.00.

Shippnig to Canada is cheaper through UPS, tho. Overseas I really should use UPS for tracking purposes, but with a cost difference of $20 vs $100, there's no comparison.


----------



## KimB (Dec 11, 2007)

USPS would be the most economical and easy to use. Plus the boxes are free.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I believe UPS charges Canadian customers an extra fee at delivery, so be careful with that. 

I've used Global Priority with good results, but only do a limited amount of international shipping.


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

I would agree with using USPS. Personally I like getting packages with my mail, it is easier than waiting to be home for UPS in some cases. Also, USPS has licensed to stamps.com so you can print your postage and forgo the lines (im sure there are other options too).


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Ive been shipping a lot of stuff for the past couple years. USPS has really seemed to be the cheapest and simplest. I ship headbands and other small things to canada all the time and im able to get them in an envelope and pay about 1.50 to canada... pretty dang cheap


----------



## contrologyfreak (Jan 20, 2008)

I ship all domestic orders via FedEx. The rates are reasonable, it's guaranteed delivery, offers my customers tracking numbers and I use my own packaging for aesthetic reasons. Plus, my rates are automatically configured into my shopping cart and QuickBooks software.

International shoppers have the option of USPS first class mail which is most cost effective but doesn't order tracking. Or, they can choose the more expensive FedEx options.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

sharps said:


> I would agree with using USPS. Personally I like getting packages with my mail, it is easier than waiting to be home for UPS in some cases. Also, USPS has licensed to stamps.com so you can print your postage and forgo the lines (im sure there are other options too).


Pitney Bowes has the same deal as Stamps.com. I was going to start a post to have the 2 compared but maybe someone can do it here.

With your experience, has stamps.com ever marked up the postage, or to your knowledge, has it been correct? I tried printing a label off of Paypal once and it was $3 higher than when I took it to the post office myself.

I do know that I got an offer from both companies and Pitney Bowes monthly membership was higher. They said it would go down though if I had my own scale.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

For small packages USPS is cheaper but most people think UPS is more reliable. I read a similar thread on another forum earlier this week and a number of people claimed that if a package is misdelivered by USPS that USPS won't accept any responsibilty but in most cases UPS will accept responsibility and refund the sender. We use UPS because most of our shipments are larger and quick delivery is also important.


----------



## mtnbike45 (Jan 24, 2008)

Our company uses UPS, we have an account with them and for the most part pretty reliable. We ship mostly case stuff though.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, when we ship a larger package we will use UPS, but their prices are just too high on a single t-shirt or two.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This is interesting, I can ship usps priority mail which for what I ship works out to be about the same a ups ground, the only thing is usps gets my stuff from the west coast to the east coast in 2 days, it takes 5 days with ups, go figure.

R.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone use a professional postage service for USPS like Stamps.com or Pitney Bowes.com. I'd like to know if you pay actual postage from those sites or if they make additional money marking up postage in addition to a membership fee. I printed a paypal shipping label and found out that it was $3 higher than taking the same package to the post office.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

We just use USPS.

We bought the USPS Scale and use their click and ship service to pay for postage, which includes delivery confirmation, and courier pickup.

If you have mutliple shipments you can enter them in all at one time and print them all at once. Billing information for your company can be kept online and be used when you want to pay for postage. The Shipping label will include the postage and delivery confirmation numbers.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've used stamps.com

They seem to charge just actual shipping charges. But you do pay $15/mo for their service.

I'm sure they make money on shipping, also, but I believe they get discounted rates.


----------



## contrologyfreak (Jan 20, 2008)

sharps said:


> I would agree with using USPS. Personally I like getting packages with my mail, it is easier than waiting to be home for UPS in some cases. Also, USPS has licensed to stamps.com so you can print your postage and forgo the lines (im sure there are other options too).


Plus, USPS has an on-line service called Click-n-Ship and it's free. With Stamps.com there's an annual fee (if I remember correctly) but they give you the option of shipping via USPS or FedEx (or maybe it's UPS they use). You can print all of your labels at home.


----------



## dandmo (Jan 15, 2008)

for overseas to india i use dhl


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

>$100 = USPS
<$100 = FedEx Home Delivery (cheaper than UPS)


----------

